# Grosses Problem mit IDE Controller



## LeifSikorski (7. November 2003)

Hallo,
also ich hab folgendes Problem. Hab mir einnen Promise Ultra133 TX 2 IDE Controller zugelegt, aber irgendwie will das ned so recht klappen. Ich bekomme ständig die Fehlermeldung "Ultra 133 TX2 Bios is not installed, because there are no Drives attached", oder so ähnlich. Er erkennt auch bei Device 0 - 4 nix. Egal ob ich meine 80er Maxtor dran hänge, meine alte 40er Seagate, LG 8400B Brenner, Toshi 1712, oder Teac DVD Brenner...nix erkennt er. Zumal dann der ganze Rechner stehen bleibt. Das einzigste was geht is mein altes Toshiba SD-M1412. Es wird zwar auch nicht aufgelistet, bei den Devices 0-4, aber er lädt dann nach der Meldung Windows, und in Windows geht das Toshiba dann auch.

Hat jemand irgend einne Idee woran es liegen könnte? Hab schon 40er und 80er IDE Kabel probiert, und die neueste Firmware für den Controller und fürs Mainboard auch schon installiert :/ Jumper waren auch richtig, hab extra 2x geprüft.

System:
Board: Elitegroup K7S5A
CPU: AMD XP 1700+
512MB Arbeitsspeicher

Ansonsten sind noch ne Creative Soundkarte, Grafikkarte und nen USB 2.0 Controller drin. Habs aber auch schon ohne den USB Controller probiert, oder mal nen andern Steckplatz getestet...brachte auch nix :/

Hat zufällig irgendwer den Controller und auch Probleme damit? Oder könnts auch nen Konflikt mit dem Board sein?


----------



## LeifSikorski (8. November 2003)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Mondeo (16. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche Problem seit kurzem: 
1. Bisher lief der Promise Ultra 133 TX2 ca. 6 Monate problemlos. Die Fehlermeldung "Ultra 133 TX2 Bios is not installed, because there are no Drives attached" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Alle Laufwerke funktionieren alternativ angeschlossen (am IDE1) auf dem Mainboard. 

2. Außerdem habe ich es während des Bootens noch nicht geschafft, in das BIOS des Controler zu gelangen. Weiß jemand wie das geht?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Ralph


----------

